# How to repair a cracked driveway or walkway



## [email protected]

-----


----------



## concretemasonry

The most important thing to address is what is the problem with driveway and does it need a major detailed rehab. Perhaps a total replacement might be a better solution if the repair costs and estimate surviving life is not long enough or fit in with future plans.

A Bobcat and dump truck can do wonders and allow an economical solution to the previous construction errors and design errors since it may be easier to do it right instead of re-invent the wheel.

Dick


----------



## [email protected]

The post that I submitted on diy is geared to repairing cracks. Yes, you are right, if the concrete of the driveway has extensive damage, such as the driveway is sinking in, then your reply would be a good idea. However, for mere cracks, the cost difference between breaking up the driveway with a bobcat or similar machines to fix a simple crack is a significant monetary exchange. I don't forsee someone spending the money and time to break up their driveway when they could just follow the steps that I have posted. The main focus that my how to guide offers, is one way of how to repair a crack correctly. If you want to spend the unnecessary money on replacing your driveway when all that it required was a little bit of effort and money, go ahead, it's your money and time. However, many diy people as well as contractors and builders and who ever else forsee saving money, even though it might take a little bit of effort, will choose the most inexpensive route possible. My how to guide isn't difficult. It only takes a little bit of effort on the person that may choose to use my suggestions. The main question that I have for you is when do you plan on weatherproofing your driveway after you have busted it up with a bobcat and repoured the concrete. As you will read from my post, what I am doing is repairing cracks and also closing all of the cracks and pores in the concrete of the driveway to prevent the driveway from getting even more cracks, because that is ofcourse the focus of any home owner or business owner, to do the job right the first time, that way the person doesn't have to do the job a second, third or more times down the road. How many times after you redo your driveway will you finally realize that you have spent thousands of dollars on busting up the concrete and repouring the driveway every time you got a crack in it? As anyone who lays driveways know, is that concrete does crack unless you waterproof it. If you don't waterproof the driveway then you will be continuously rebusting up and relaying the driveway year after year until either you are buried or move, because it is going to crack unless it is waterproofed. Weather such as rain and snow and cold and hot temperatures are the factors that cause cracks in driveways. Therefore, I suggest you can either take my suggestion or not. It's your choice. However, I strongly urge you to take my suggestion, it will save you money in the long run. My how to guide is a one shot deal, no more year after year having to place focus on the cracks or worrying about when the driveway is going to crack. That way you can focus your attention on other areas that are in need, such as landscaping or whatever else needs repair. I don't know about you, but I don't want to have to keep redoing the same job over and over and over again when I could have done it right the first time around.


----------



## [email protected]

-----


----------



## [email protected]

-----


----------



## [email protected]

*-----*


----------



## [email protected]

arrrrrrrf


----------



## JustScrewIt

dafuq?


----------

